# whisker biscuit/ vanes, feathers



## skittishdeer (Oct 3, 2007)

I shoot with a whisker biscuit...I love it. I shoot 5 inch vanes and seem to do pretty well They are straight also. Well I seen a guy at a shoot last week shooting feathers out of a biscuit. 
My nieghbor is going to refletch my arrows but his jig is helical and he was going to put 4 inch feathers on will this work?


----------



## skittishdeer (Oct 3, 2007)

28 views and still no help ......:sad:


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Buy a couple of helical twist arrows and shoot them to see if they fly ok. I shoot straight fletch with my bisquit cause I thought helicals would not fly well but that is just an assumption on my part.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

skittishdeer said:


> I shoot with a whisker biscuit...I love it. I shoot 5 inch vanes and seem to do pretty well They are straight also. Well I seen a guy at a shoot last week shooting feathers out of a biscuit.
> My nieghbor is going to refletch my arrows but his jig is helical and he was going to put 4 inch feathers on will this work?


Sorry but I just noticed this. To answer your question Yes, feathers work through a Biscuit as do most any fletching. The problem that arises from using feathers is that the ends will start to fray and split over time. It's never adversely affected the flight for me but it does start to produce more noise as they wear.


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

noise is the issue here... that is why my whisker biscuit has been replaced with a trophy taker....... but to answer your question, feathers get thru the whisker bis better than the vanes.....imho


----------



## skittishdeer (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Feather work well and keep the hunting arrows with feather fletches for hunting. No adverse aaffects that way.

Skinner


----------



## ethompson (Apr 15, 2008)

Feathers work just fine. The issue will be durability. Feathers will start to fray if you shoot a lot like you should. If you can't fletch your own arrows, I'd consider going with a vane, like the Blazer.


----------

